# Neo Straight 6 / RB25DET



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Ive seen a nice R34 GT-T for sale for a realy good price but the one thing that bothers me slightly is that it has a Neo Straight 6 in it. I thought all skylines had RB engines and i wasnt sure if this engine was any more or less powerfull than the RB25DET Can anyone tell me the diffrence between these two engines if there is any or if i have anything to worry about (eg common faults with this engine)


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

The neo is a RB25DET with additional VVT compared to the older RB25DET found in the R33 GTST, it has more power and torque than the non-Neo


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Great! thanks ahapartridge I also found some info on the RB25DET on:
RB25 swap.
and the NEO Straight 6 on:
nissan-global.com

If anyone else is intrested


----------

